
It's not a privacy 'breach' when information about you is out there already - cshekhar
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/11/13/AR2010111300227.html
======
_delirium
It being illegal to intercept unsecured communications isn't entirely new. For
example, it's long been illegal to drive around a neighborhood intercepting
phone calls made on cordless phones, even the older ones that are really easy
to eavesdrop on. Especially if you're doing it in any sort of systematic way.

I do agree that it's imprudent to rely just on that to protect your
information, though.

------
cshekhar
I agree.

